

Mobaganda - Propaganda For Your Friends - stirman
http://www.mobaganda.com
Recently launched Mobaganda, and have been featured on TechCrunch, Lifehacker, etc... Just found out it will be included in TIME's 50 best sites of 2008.<p>Have the opportunity to take on some VC money to build it out a bit, a few hundred thousand, but am not sure if I should or not.<p>Thoughts?  How would you monetize assuming great traction and viral growth?<p>-Stirman
www.stirman.net
======
yelsgib
What stage of release is this in? Are there any significant changes coming up?

In particular, I don't see any attempt to prevent spam. I'm not even talking
about purely bot-generated spam - I mean, I just submitted that "Ghandi
Christ" (email abcd@efg.hij) will not be coming to the following event:

<http://mobaganda.com/rev2party>

Which I found on google.

I don't really know/see how you can fix this problem. As I noted, captchas
won't work.

On a completely unrelated note, I also really long for search and the ability
to make an event "searchable/unsearchable".

\---

THAT BEING SAID, I think this is a really wonderful idea. If you can get it to
"work" without sacrificing any simplicity I will definitely be using this.

Anyway, these are some random guy's first impressions. Good luck, yo!

~~~
stirman
I realize this as a potential problem.. but then again, who would look for
random events and rsvp to them... besides the slew of Techcrunch commenters
that spammed the event mentioned in the TC article with javascript hacks :)
(which are now being detected and disabled)

Bot spam is a different creature, and I have some measures to prevent against
it, with more coming soon.

I wonder if there's a way to not let Google index it? Something about the
robots file maybe?

------
sjh
The design, the simplicity of use and the philosophy (no
registration/login/etc.) are all spot on.

------
stirman
Oops, should have left the url out of the submission, meant for discussion...
my apologies.

~~~
evdawg
sup stirman!

i take back what i said about mobaganda at YH btw... it was a stupid,
uneducated first impression, without actually exploring or using the service.

~~~
stirman
Thanks evdawg, no need to take it back... I bet many people shared your
initial impression. Criticism help me grow these things :)

------
jamesbritt
Certainly easy. What if I screw up the event date? Didn't see a way to correct
or delete.

------
auston
Good stuff. Google endorsed.

------
morbidkk
purpletrail.com is way way better than this. Its problem is it is based in
India. Not many people know this application

~~~
stirman
Mobaganda is, by design, like an anti-purpletrail :) For those that don't need
or want the complexity and extra features.

------
dougp
I love the looks. Especially the font

------
spencermiles
good work stirman!

